# Rotary cutter Question



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I've got a rotary cutter I use in the shop but its pretty much shot. I need to get a new one and a pad. The pad is toast. Does anyone use something else for a pad. They sure are expensive. I would like a 24 x36 .

If you know where there are good prices on this stuff I would appreciate the links and the knowledge of pads and what they are made of. and if can substitute. I cut fiberglass cloth ,paper, really thin wood  and felt , to line boxes, which is the hardest for me to get a clean cut on.

Thanks


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I know they are pricey, but I don't know what else you could use as a substitute for the cutting mat. JoAnn's always has 40% off coupons, so that would help quite a bit.

As for the rotary cutter, for replacement blades, you can just buy carpet cutting blades from Harbor Freight very cheap. I think it is like $2-3 for a 2 pack. That is a LOT cheaper than regular rotary cutter blades.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

About the cheapest mat I know of is at Wal Mart.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

go to Joann's or hobby Lobby and use a coupon. Joann's has these huge table sized mats that are rolled up. I've been wondering how they would be.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Where do you get these coupons


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Go to the JoAnne's, Hobby Lobby, or Hancocks's website and sign up


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

TNHermit said:


> Where do you get these coupons


Go to the JoAnns web site and sign up to get their email adds. I think you can choose how often they email them to you and a lot of times lately they have been sending as much as 60% off. All you have to do is print the coupons or download the apps to the smart phones for the coupons. The JoAnn emails also offer online coupons with free shipping. It all depends on the sale at that time. 
I have saved as much as 55% to 60% of my total bill at times if I do the sales and coupons just right. 

Elaine


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I bought my mat at JoAnne's for 40 or 50% off, then found the exact same mat at WalMart for $2.00 cheaper than I paid sale price at JoAnne's.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I bought the large Olfa mat with a coupon or when mats were on sale - about 25 years ago. A year or so later I bought a second one so I would have a larger cutting surface.


I have done a lot of cutting of fabric and paper with a rotary cutter. My mats are still good. So my mats turned out to cost about $1 a year each.


I think there was a warning not to use and Xacto knife. Also, the mats cannot be subjected to heat, so I don't leave mine in a hot car trunk. They will ripple and cannot be restored.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm on the 2nd one of these. 

http://www.joann.com/36x59-cutting-mat/xprd74039/

The first one lasted about 20 years.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

ginnie5 said:


> go to Joann's or hobby Lobby and use a coupon. Joann's has these huge table sized mats that are rolled up. I've been wondering how they would be.


This is how I got mine. I got the large one and used a 50% off coupon at JoAnns. I did have to wait till they weren't on sale at the same time though. Because the coupon wasn't applicable on sale items. It took about 6 months to time it right. 
Even the manager thought it was a great deal.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I bought my last blades at Amazon.com. Price was good, would have had to drive 15 miles one wayto buy at the store. Check them for the mat too.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have the two sided 5 ply Alvin mat. It cost around $38-40 from Amazon but I figured having a two sided one was a good idea. I like the way it self-heals better than the Fiskars mat I have.


----------

